
May Progress Update – Librem 5 - vackosar
https://puri.sm/posts/may-progress-update-librem-5-hardware/
======
leshokunin
Really hoping for this phone to be a good experience to use. The status update
makes it look like calling and sms are still rough around the edges.

Still, I think Linux on a phone can bring something new (if you discount the
Nokia N900 I suppose). I wonder how well running Docker images and reverse
proxy on a phone would work.

~~~
Skunkleton
I expect it will feel a lot like early android phones, at least in terms of
performance. Getting everything buttery smooth is a huge undertaking. Still,
if they ship, I will buy.

~~~
vackosar
I am looking forward to day of having real Linux phone. I use Termux now, but
it is still not quite there e.g. espeak package doesn't work for me. On the
other hand, did you know that Syncthing works on Termux?

